# CSV and Statements from Previous weeks.



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I've been downloading CSVs from previous weeks. Most will download, but the farther back that I go, the more often nothing happens. Right now, I can't download the CSV from June 24. As I go back in time, it happens more often. I've only been able to download 3 CSVs from between 06/01/2018 and 08/13/2018. Any suggestions?


----------



## jacueronn (Jun 26, 2021)

Ohhh, and I actually thought that I am the only on that is facing this kind of issues. The thing is that I could actually download the first documents, while the others are labeled as unavailable. What the hell does that mean, don't you know guys?! What should I do in order to get those documents as I really need them. I thought that maybe I cannot download them because I haven't opened the first ones in the right way, however it does not have anything to do with the other documents. I have even tried to open them directly online, however it still does not work out. I have found some great information about the csv files on The Complete Introduction to CSV maybe I could find there something useful.


----------

